# Studying for third year



## Tron152 (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m challenging the third year test in a couple of months. Does anyone have any suggestions for good online study material?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Cepe. And read the old threads on this forum. Lots of info here.


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

Tron152 said:


> I’m challenging the third year test in a couple of months. Does anyone have any suggestions for good online study material?


CEPE was great for the red seal exam, but level 3 final had a lot of theory questions and hardly any code questions. Buy the level 3 course pack, because most of the final will be right out of the modules.
How did you manage to get a level 3 challenge opportunity? Most provinces only allow the first 2 levels to be challenged.


----------



## Tron152 (Feb 28, 2021)

SCR said:


> CEPE was great for the red seal exam, but level 3 final had a lot of theory questions and hardly any code questions. Buy the level 3 course pack, because most of the final will be right out of the modules.
> How did you manage to get a level 3 challenge opportunity? Most provinces only allow the first 2 levels to be challenged.


I’m not sure! 😂 I do have a journeyman instrumentation ticket so it’s possible they are giving me credit for that?


----------

